# 180L overhaul



## spleenharvester (4 Mar 2022)

Decided to overhaul my main tank, which I'd never really been happy with. Complete replacement of substrate, driftwood, and virtually all plants. Much happier with the result! Otos love hiding in the new wood, and the loaches have taken up residence under the lava rock pile. Trying to decide whether to add/modify it any further.

After photo is about 1 month post-overhaul. No CO2 (hence the dying java fern), just 10mL of TNC complete every week.

*Before:*






*After:*


----------



## Karmicnull (4 Mar 2022)

You can't go wrong with a nice bit of feature wood!


----------



## Konsa (4 Mar 2022)

Hi 
Nice start. 
You want to pull that java fern out of substrate and attach it to the wood.It likes good flow through the roots and will rot when planted in substrate. 
Regards Konstantin


----------



## Konsa (4 Mar 2022)

Double post sr
My Internet connection is playing with me


----------



## MichaelJ (4 Mar 2022)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> Nice start.
> You want to pull that java fern out of substrate and attach it to the wood.It likes good flow through the roots and will rot when planted in substrate.
> Regards Konstantin


Hi @Konsa Agreed!  however, I have a massive and very healthy Java Fern "in"  the substrate - its more like "hovering" with just the roots  attached to the substrate - the key is to avoid the rhizome being buried in the substrate as that will definitely kill it, and also ensure good flow around it as you say.

Also, I would encourage @spleenharvester to add more plants. But nice job on the tank otherwise!


Cheers,
Michael


----------



## spleenharvester (5 Mar 2022)

It's not clear in the photo but the java fern is actually just sat on top of the substrate, it's got a really thick root system so I think something else is the problem! 

Going to let the existing plants grow out a bit more and then add from there, will probably propagate a few


----------



## spleenharvester (19 Mar 2022)

A few weeks on. Added DIY CO2 a few days ago which has brought the levels up from 3mg/L to 12mg/L, so hopefully will see some positive results soon. Added some new plants, java fern still barely clinging to life. Otos are all out because I just fed Fluval bug bites, which draws them out for some reason.

Just trying to decide what to do with the middle section, it's looking a bit unkempt. I have some water sprite floating at the top that I'll be planting soon to try and fill in those gaps. (Edit just planted it, have updated pic)


----------



## Andy Pierce (20 Mar 2022)

It's looking really good.  How deep is your substrate?  From the photos it looks pretty thin and some plants will prefer to let roots go down a bit.


----------



## The Miniaturist (20 Mar 2022)

Love those pieces of wood! I think wood and sand compliment each other beautifully. Looking forward to further updates.
Interestingly my Ottos also seem to have taken to Fluvial Bug Bites. They have crumbled plec pellets as well, if I'm working & forget to feed they start glass surfing at the front to get my attention!


----------



## spleenharvester (31 Mar 2022)

Cheers both  I'm embarrassed to say how much money I paid for that wood haha, love it though

I've since topped up the substrate, planted some hornwort, and removed one of the bigger plants at the back that was falling apart. I believe I have also optimised a stable DIY CO2 system that keeps a constant 20mg/L - should hopefully see some more results soon!


----------



## spleenharvester (9 Apr 2022)

9 days later, tremendous amounts of growth happening


----------



## The Miniaturist (9 Apr 2022)

Excellent, looks like a different tank!
And the betta has been let out of solitary confinement!


----------



## spleenharvester (27 Apr 2022)

Another 3 weeks. Just need to propagate to that pesky right side now!


----------



## spleenharvester (12 Jun 2022)

3 month update


----------

